# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Looking to purchase an edger

## johnsc87

Hello,

I am a newly grad OD from NJ looking for an edging machine. I have used Essilor in the past, so I prefer that, but Santinelli's does have good reputation so I wouldnt mind that either. It doesnt need to drill, looking for something simple with <20,000 jobs. If you are within 100 miles looking to sell one, please email me at johnsc87@gmail.com

Thank you in advance,

John

----------


## ZanbeziSAT626

Hi John, 
please check this link: https://www.optiboard.com/forums/sho...r-Tracer-Combo

also we have the edger and tracer  as a package. 
For more information email to Pedro.chavez@zambezienterprises.com or call 210-325 5275. 
all these edger have less than 6,000 jobs  (National Optronics  year of manucture 2016). Price include shipping.

----------


## jefe

> Hi John,
> If you are looking to buy top-quality edger at an reasonable price with home delivery than check out Steedemedical.
> They sell only branded medical equipment's..!!


On your website, it says you'll only sell in the Carribean.

----------

